
Craig Federighi‘s message to young aspirants pursuing Software Development - minimaxir
https://imgur.com/Crm5PkG
======
smitty1e
\+ Keep in mind that one of the oldest project management lessons we know, the
Tower of Babel, is the one we keep repeating:

\- Find the principles and patterns behind the constructions that support the
building,

\- Don't take it too seriously when the constructions collapse for the the
same old daft reasons.

------
iamaelephant
I don't know who this guy is, but it's hard to imagine more generic, unhelpful
advice.

------
rapind
An image, of a tweet, to basically hallmark card level advice...

~~~
danieldk
It's an e-mail in Apple Mail, not a tweet. Agreed on the Hallmark card-level
advise.

------
minimaxir
Via:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/apple/comments/dnbmyr/craig_federig...](https://www.reddit.com/r/apple/comments/dnbmyr/craig_federighis_message_to_young_aspirants/)

------
tenderfault
paulo coelho adaptation. this is actually a good advice. take it. helps you
hit the ground really hard. wake up to reality after. hopefully.

------
rinchik
facepalm. Useless space-filler "advice".

> go broad AND deep

i mean.. how? You can either go broad and become a generalist, or you can go
deep and become a specialist, you can't do both, no one can. And it's a
deception to give this kind of "advice". He's setting up people for failure.
Very cruel.

> Follow your heart.

Such a stupid cliché to say. Right, forget the brain, forget the logic, be
emotional!

------
aiphex
Great advice

~~~
mlthoughts2018
It doesn’t seem like especially insightful advice to me. Most of these are
slogans you can find printed on a coffee mug or throw pillow at Target. And
“follow your heart” vs analytical decision-making in the end is usually
catastrophically terrible advice.

~~~
K0SM0S
Unkept in check, "follow your heart" as a commanding principle is for sure a
straight road to much sadness. The heart (emotion) is there to guide us, not
lead us, because the heart has no brain of its own. Don't mistake the language
of your body (mere feedback) for the direction of your will (forward in time,
a decision of personal growth).

------
ronilan
My advice to Craig Federighi - start by abolishing the annual tax that is the
Apple Developer Program fee.

There’s more, but let’s start with that.

~~~
minblaster
That tax is one of things keeping app quality high, and they have to pay
people to screen your apps. They can offer an educational scholarship.

~~~
ronilan
I think the opposite is happening.

The tax ensures that any app developer has costs to recover. It thus drives
them to do so in ways that reduce quality. At the same time it pushes away the
hobbyists who may have decided to develop non-monetized versions of an app at
higher quality.

(look at kids apps as example)

~~~
dev_tty01
The tools are free with a free developer account. If you distribute an app as
open source on Github anyone can download and build the app to use for
themselves. There is also a fee waiver program for non-profits, educational
institutions, and government entities.

As far as programmer hobbyists, one has to buy a computer, disk drives, pay
for internet access, food, coffee, etc. Most hobbies and passions have non-
trivial associated costs.

